# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  جی5 یا لایتنر؟

## Ultra

سلام
کسی از این دو روش واسه مطالعه استفاده کرده؟

تفاوت هاشون چیه؟
تاثیری هم داره؟

به نظرتون کدومش بهتره؟

----------


## Saeed735

روش مرورهای As تلفیقیه....برای خودمه....مراجعه کن به امضام....بخش مرورها

----------


## Fatemeh76

*جی5 چیه؟؟* :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Milad.Bt

پ)هیچکـــدام :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Ultra

> روش مرورهای As تلفیقیه....برای خودمه....مراجعه کن به امضام....بخش مرورها


میخوام لغت حفظ کنم

 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Saeed735

> میخوام لغت حفظ کنم


اهان...باز روش من کاردبردیه هاااا...ولی خب لایتنر برو

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 


ببینید تا اونجایی که من میدونم ، جی5 هم مبتنی بر همون اصول کارکرد جعبه لایتنر کار میکنه (البته با یه سری تفاوتای کوچیک).....

یعنی هر دوشون از اصول منحنی فراموشی ابینگ هاوس جهت تنظیم زمانای مرور استفاده می کنن و البته از یه روش علمی دیگه جهت تشویق به ادامه مرور.....
(یعنی همین جلو رفتن فیش در خانه بعدی باهر بار مرور موفق ، باعث افزایش انگیزه فرد شده و نوعی تشویق به حساب می یاد.....)



 تا اونجایی که یادم می یاد، قبل از اینکه حتی جعبه لاینتر کانون فرهنگی آموزش واسه فروش توی بازار بیاد، یه شرکتی اومد و مکانیسم همین جعبه رو با اندکی تفاوت نسبت به کارکرد جعبه لایتنر ، به اسم جی5 وارد بازار کرد.......
اسم موسس اون شرکت گمون می کنم آقای* مالکی* بود....

تبلیغات عجیب و غریبی هم می کرد و ادعا می کرد توی اکثر درسا می تونه به دانش آموزا ، دانشجوا و ... کمک کنه.....
 حتی یه سری فیش های آماده مربوط به دروس دبیرستان رو چاپ زده بود و علاوه بر اون جعبه به دانش آموزا میفروخت....
یکی از بچه ها رو میشناسم که از این جعبه جی 5 واسه اون موقع ها (چند سال پیش)داخل بعضی از دروس استفاده کرده بود، حتی تقریبا توی خیلی از دروس فیشای آماده رو هم خریداری کرد، ولی اصلا از نتیجه کار راضی نبود......
و پس از مدت زیادی استفاده، فهمید که این وسیله فقط به درد حفظ کردن *معنی لغات* می خوره و استفاده ازش واسه باقی دروس ، وقت تلف کردنه.......(البته رسیدن به این تجربه واسش گرون تموم شد و مدت زیادی از وقتش همین جوری *تلف* شد.....!!!!!!!)

البته اینم بگم که قیمت جی 5 حداقل اون موقع ها،خیلی بالاتر و گرون تر از جعبه لایتنر بود(قیمت الآنشو نمی دونم)،و خود من تا قبل از این که این محصولو ببینم فکر می کردم که خیلی چیز عجیب و غریبه....!!!!!
*و با توجه به همین تبلیغات و  نسبت به قیمت بالاش فکر می کردم که مثلا یه دستگاه الکترونیکی باشه.....(از بس داخل تبلیغات و بروشورایی که چاپ زده بود اغراق و قلو کرده بود....)*

ولی وقتی که از نزدیک دیدمش ، تقریبا می شه گفت همون جعبه لاینتر بود و یه سری متعلقات کم ارزش، که بابتش کلی پول از مشتری می گرفت....

(انواع و اقسام متعددی هم داشت : مثلا اومده بود  خونه های یه جعبه رو ثابت طراحی کرده بود و ارزون تر می فروخت و خونه های یه جعبه ی دیگه اش رو متحرک و قابل تغییر ساخته بود و بابت همین کلی پول اضافه تر میگرفت/ یا مثلا اومده بود به ازای یه کیف جیبی و چندصد تا به اصطلاح خودشون جی برگ خام (همون فیش هایی که باید روشون مطالب درسی نوشته می شد) و یه گیره و..... ، کلی می کشید روی قیمت محصولش....)

البته الآن از اون موسسه خبر خاصی ندارم و نمیدونم که قیمت انواع محصولاتش و کیفیتش چجوری باشه.....
(اسم اون موسسه ای رو هم که جی 5 رو ارائه می کرد به نظرم *پگاه مالکی* بود)

بعدا که جعبه لاینتر رو دیدم  و کنجکاو شدم و روش کارشو فهمیدم، دونستم که  اتفاقا روشی که فروشنده جعبه جی 5 گفته بود، یه اشکال اساسی داشت که اون اشکال داخل روش استفاده از جعبه لایتنر کانون وجود نداشت.....*(یعنی کلا از لحاظ ظاهر هر دو جعبه تقریبا یکیه ولی روش گفته شده جهت استفاده از جعبه لایتنر به نظر من منطقی تر بود....)*


واسه جلوگیری از اطاله کلام دیگه در مورد اون اشکال صحبت نمی کنم......
(البته اگه خواستین بگین تا توضیح بدم.)

*البته تازگیا شنیدم نرم افزاری که کارکرد جعبه رو شبیه سازی میکنه هم واسه فروش اومده/
دقیقا نمی دونم این نرم افزارتوسط شرکت پگاه مالکی تولید شده یا شرکت دیگه /
ولی به هر صورت باید نرم افزار خوبی باشه و به نظر من اشکالی که در مورد جعبه ی جی 5 بود روهم نداره .....
چون یه برنامه ی کامپیوتری هست و دقیقا زمان چک کردن هر فیش رو می تونه تنظیم کنه.......
*

*ولی پیشنهاد من اینه که کلا اگه می خواین  فقط و فقط و فقط ، واسه حفظ معنی لغات ازش استفاده کنین برین سمتش و حتما هم از جعبه لایتنر استفاده کنین-نه از جی5 (هم از لحاظ قیمت و هم از لحاظ بهتر بودن و اصولی تر بودن روش کار باهاش.....)



*

----------


## lily7

برای درسهایی مثل زیست به درد نمیخوره !
نوشتن همون مطالب کلی وقت شما رو میگیره 
برای حفظ لغات خوبه .

----------


## yaghma

> سلام
> کسی از این دو روش واسه مطالعه استفاده کرده؟
> 
> تفاوت هاشون چیه؟
> تاثیری هم داره؟
> 
> به نظرتون کدومش بهتره؟


*سلام 
من از لایتنر استفاده میکنم , اسمش برگرفته از روانشناسی هست که در مورد همین موضوع تحقیق کرده و کاربردش براساس منحنی فراموشی ذهن هست 
برای لغات 
تاریخ ادبیات 
برای واکنش های شیمی
حتی برای مرور برخی اسامی در زیست
و.....
استفاده میکنم و راضی هستم*

----------


## Mariyana

من جي ٥ راضيم خيلي واسه زبانم استفاده كردم
قبلا هم درساي تخصصي باهاش خوندمو يادمه
حالا انشالله بعد كنكور عكس جي برگ و جعبه هامو و كارنامه مو ميزارم تاثيرشو ببنيد چون خودم ديدم
روش مرورش از لايتنر بهتره يه جورايي اپديت شده اش هست
به هر حال هر دو روش كارايي دارن
و لي به خصوص  مد نظرتونه لغات جي٥

----------


## ehsan7777777

> من جي ٥ راضيم خيلي واسه زبانم استفاده كردم
> قبلا هم درساي تخصصي باهاش خوندمو يادمه
> حالا انشالله بعد كنكور عكس جي برگ و جعبه هامو و كارنامه مو ميزارم تاثيرشو ببنيد چون خودم ديدم
> روش مرورش از لايتنر بهتره يه جورايي اپديت شده اش هست
> به هر حال هر دو روش كارايي دارن
> و لي به خصوص  مد نظرتونه لغات جي٥


سلام 

میخواستم بدونم شما ، جعبه ی جی 5 رو دارین یا نرم افزارشو روی گوشیتون ....؟؟؟؟؟

اگه جعبشو استفاده می کنین، هنوزم مثل قبل ، موقع مرور فیش های هر خونه باید فیشای موجود در نیم سانت اول اون خونه (همون نیم سانتی که ابتدای هر خونه اومده و با چسب رنگی مشخصش کرده رو منظورمه) رو بردارین و چک کنین ، یا این که الآن اومدن و روشش روعوض کردن ..... ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mariyana

> سلام 
> 
> میخواستم بدونم شما ، جعبه ی جی 5 رو دارین یا نرم افزارشو روی گوشیتون ....؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اگه جعبشو استفاده می کنین، هنوزم مثل قبل ، موقع مرور فیش های هر خونه باید فیشای موجود در نیم سانت اول اون خونه (همون نیم سانتی که ابتدای هر خونه اومده و با چسب رنگی مشخصش کرده رو منظورمه) رو بردارین و چک کنین ، یا این که الآن اومدن و روشش روعوض کردن ..... ؟؟؟؟


سلام
من نرم افزار به عنوان فلش كارت دارم ولي از جي٥ منظورم خود جعبه به صورت فيزيكه
بله البته نيم سانت يك سانت درواقع منطقه برداشت به اندازه خونه اوله
چرا عوض كنند؟؟؟؟؟؟ اين متد كاملا درست و امتحان شده اي از راهنمايي من زبانو باهاش خوندم خب واسه تافل هم نه كلاس رفتم نه اموزشگاهي فقط يادگيري خودم با كتاباي مرجعش و جي ٥ بوده واسه كنكور قبلي هم خب قسمتايي باهاش خوندم جواب داده براي من

----------


## نیلوشی

منم لایتنر استفاده می کنم برای لغت و درسای حفظی. اگه هر روز مرور کنی خیلی تاثیر داره.
توضیح آقا احسانم به نظرم کاملا درست و منطقیه.

----------


## saeedkh76

جی 5 بهتره

----------


## JudyAbbotte78

برای واکنش های شیمی چطورمیشه استفاده کرد؟؟؟

----------


## _LuNa_

منم قبلا واسه لغات زبان استفاده کردم ازجعبه یg5

البته واسه داداشم بوده

همونی که جعبه ش شفافه !

راضی بودم.

----------


## _LuNa_

> برای واکنش های شیمی چطورمیشه استفاده کرد؟؟؟



قبلا یه فیشهای آماده بود واسه هردرس.....

روش روهم توضیح داده بودن.

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

واسه لغات زبان من چند ساله از نارسیس استفاده میکنم عالیه :9:

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> کسی از این دو روش واسه مطالعه استفاده کرده؟
> 
> تفاوت هاشون چیه؟
> تاثیری هم داره؟
> 
> به نظرتون کدومش بهتره؟


سلام عزیز
لایتنر حتما جواب میده.عالیه
مخصوصا برای حفظ فرمولای ریاضی..

----------


## Arta_M

من هيچ كدوم رو استفاده نكردم ولي كسي رو نديدم با g5 نتيجه گرفته باشه.

----------


## JudyAbbotte78

بالاخره خوبه یابده؟؟؟؟؟

----------

